# everybody needs to chill out



## the young king (Oct 23, 2006)

i know its alot of haters out there, but the fact is that the man up there give me the gift to caught fish.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

the young king said:


> i know its alot of haters out there, but the fact is that the man up there give me the gift to caught fish.


r u serious man? the man also teaches understanding, compassion, humility and respect. don't bring God into the way you do things, your the reason them folks wanna blow christians up. fyi them boys in MD might let you run your mouth like that but we dont play like that down here. speaking of which, you should come down here and fish one weekend. let me know when you'll be there... i'll play nice


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Yep, and He cheated you when it came to spelling and grammar. 

Welcome to the board.

Edit: Dang NTKG beat me to it.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*First there JA #1*

and now we have JA #2.


----------



## Gas$4Less (Oct 11, 2005)

*hare krishna hare hare...*

Peace and love. I'm out.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Husky where have you been*

Hows that new job?


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

seriously, whats the big deal if he comes here and says he the best fisherman?? who cares. at least SOMEONE is catching something. i'd just liek to see pictures and reports. if it will make anyone feel better, you are all better than me.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm still waiting to see some of the "pix" - show me the fish!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Okay, really does it matter what one thinks of himself? Last thread which I tried to stay out of was locked, and probably for a good reason. So, boom, brand new one starts, and same chit.

Figure I have fished with many of the "best around" my neck (hell I can fish with the best of them, now if only the fish would cooperate more often, I'd catch more  ).

Anthony, a fishing machine, but no bragger
Brian (believe bumsrim, not sure) showed me on the tog trip in August, he is can't miss with them suckers, was impressed. But I don't even think he acknowledge his accomplishments from that trip, but I got some tog for the grill! (when we going again?)

So let's all just drop it now, else, name calling and all will begin. Let lilmike think of himself as he wants, but drop it (he may catch fish, but if we don't like the way he delivers his reports, we don't have to read them), before this one gets locked up too, but then probably another will start.

So, on with the chill, as, especially between the MD/DE and Virginia boards I got lots of fishing friends, and mostly read thier reports anyhow.

Have Jeep will travel  

And to repeat, as was erroniously previously reported, he wasn't blocked, just asked to tone it down a notch or three.


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*The Best*

What is the BEST? Catching fish is only part of fishing.Fishing is only part of our lives, if in my life I go fishing and only think of myself I have shut the door on my life. The reason fishing is so much fun is not only to catch fish but to meet the people who share in the same anticipation as I do in catching them fish,meeting new people,learning from others,sharing your knowledge,sharing the same sport with others that love the anticipation. Is their really a Best? Yes! We are all the best!We love the sport and the spirit of it and yes I am a legend in my own mind just like everyone is when they fish,Believe me I like to catch fish and put alot of time and $$$$$$$ into it yet there's nothing like being with people when sharing that experience! When and if this guy realizes there's more to fishing than catching I might let him catch with me and my friends until then he be out there playin with himself in his own little PEA BRAIN!!!!!!!!!!!! Ted


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

I"M THE NEW KING!!!!


























j/ k


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

i knew a guy just like lil mike before, he felt that getting bad attention was better than getting no attention. i was able to convince him that it was not the case. lil mike, i'm sure you are catching some fish and you think you are the baddest fisherman out there, but you will eventually realize that there are so many things that you have to learn. years ago, when i was catching cooler full of croakers in the bay, i thought i was great fisherman, but when i first went to Ocean city, i had no clue how to fish there. there are so many things that you can learn in this board, which include some humility, because there are many people here that can out fish you and they have pictures to prove it. with your attitude, you will lose many opportunity to learn from other experienced fisherman.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*LOL... Cracking Up*

You all know who this is don't you. Just under a new name. A new name and still an idiot.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

I agree with Terpfan. There are tons of methods to fishing. It is not just catching the fish, but knowing your tackle, gear, bait, tides, moon phases, wind directions, etc.. Anybody can be a veteran when it comes to fishing their fishing hole, but when it comes to fishing an area you are not familiar with all the tactics, tackle, bait and way to fish is different, anyone can be somewhat of a rookie.

You put me on a skiff boat in the shallow waters of Florida with a fly rod in my hand targeting bonefish and I'll probably look at you as if I never fished a day in my life. Although I am quick to learn, but there are still many aspects of fishing that I have yet to learn. Yes, I can fish with the best of them and have but the learning curve is limitless when it comes to fishing.


----------



## granpafish (May 5, 2003)

He's fishing right here. And he's had a few bites.


----------



## Gas$4Less (Oct 11, 2005)

orest, the new gig is great! I haven't really been fishing much...wife has some health issues...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Who is*

this FOOL???????:--| :--| :--|


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

granpafish said:


> He's fishing right here. And he's had a few bites.


I second that, seems to be working great


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

17 hits on a line and a half post. Knows how to bait


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*phrase is so often appropriate:*

Don't Feed the Troll


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

ALL HAIL THE BIG KING:--| Jesus loves you but we think you suck.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Okay, don't make me get pissed, JK, too small for that, but let's all Just Leave It Alone. AIn't worth it, this thread AIn't what P&S is about, so linger no longer.

Peace out  

And Trev, HEY!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*lol*



granpafish said:


> He's fishing right here. And he's had a few bites.


hes using p&s fishbites


----------

